# Suggest a replacement foy my PSU!



## $ilver[-]EAD (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello guys. I have a 4 year old Compaq PC with some poor graphics. Here is the PC specifications (*goo.gl/5h5U7). Now i'm planning to upgrade this old unit a little bit by adding a GPU and a PSU. And,

1.I have currently Bestec ATX 250W-12Z PSU in my cabinet. (ATX12V-HP250BT (Bestec ATX-250-12ZD))

2.I will get a Nvidia GT430 Graphics card soon .

So, i need you guys to seggest me a replacement for the PSU with sufficient wattage. (400/430Watts) would be nice i guess. I have some PSU at my list, idk if they will be good with the new system. So, your suggestions plz.

i.Seasonic SS-400-ES 400 Watts PSU (Seasonic SS-400-ES 400 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com)
ii.Seasonic S12II-430 430 Watts PSU (Seasonic S12II-430 430 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com)
iii.Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU (Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com)


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 25, 2012)

1. WOOOooo that 250W PSU costs around 2.2k 

2. Instead of GT-430 go with HD 5670/6670 1GB DDR5 for the same price. 

Among the three Seasonic S12II-430 is the best and then comes the CX-430v2. 
Also for the price of S12II-430 you can get Corsair CX-500v2 which is a good option too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

for you , Corsair Cx430v2 is enough


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

even VS450 @ 2.1k would be good enough.


----------



## $ilver[-]EAD (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok.. Thanks guys.. I'll go with Corsair. I think it'll be enough for me. 



saswat23 said:


> 1. WOOOooo that 250W PSU costs around 2.2k
> 
> 2. Instead of GT-430 go with HD 5670/6670 1GB DDR5 for the same price.
> 
> ...


Can you link me to any online store selling HD 5670. A reliable and trusted store... I tried to find it earlier but was unsuccessful.

Well, if there isn't i think i can get one from the market.

Guys one more question...
That Bestec has +5V (25/0.5A) in its 5V rail and the Corsair one has 20A. Will it be a problem?


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ only important thing is the rating of the +12v rail - just ignore the rating of +5v rail.

as for HD5670 try to find a 512MB GDDR5 version.


----------



## $ilver[-]EAD (Jun 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ only important thing is the rating of the +12v rail - just ignore the rating of +5v rail.
> 
> as for HD5670 try to find a 512MB GDDR5 version.



Thanks for the info... It helped a lot. Will buy those two today itself.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats in advance


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> even VS450 @ 2.1k would be good enough.



Aren't those refurbished PSUs from Corsair? Mostly old refurbished CX430?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 30, 2012)

^^
Who said you?/How did you know?


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Aren't those refurbished PSUs from Corsair? Mostly old refurbished CX430?



I don't think so.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 1, 2012)

afaik, its made for countries that uses 220-230v, so 110v is out of luck. VX450 is phased out officially sometime ago, approximately when VS series came around back during Jan (I think).


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 2, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> Who said you?/How did you know?



I'm not sure, but I heard something like that.. Somewhere..


----------

